# A tale of 3 rockers: Ride Dh2.4 vs Arbor Coda vs. Lib Attack Banana`



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

nice review


----------



## supercollider (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks! .


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

This is a very good comparative review that doesn't skimp on the details. If I hadn't already bought a DH2.4, but was considering it -- or any of the boards you discuss -- I think I'd save your review as one of my reference documents.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

height, weight and boot size pls?


----------



## supercollider (Feb 2, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> height, weight and boot size pls?


 (5'10, 180- 185) <- Mentioned in thread. 
9-9.5 boot.


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the review! Very helpful for sure  I've always like Ride boards but haven't been on one in MANY years so I have no idea how they match up to today's standards.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

supercollider said:


> (5'10, 180- 185) <- Mentioned in thread.
> 9-9.5 boot.


Thanks. and sorry only read the Arbor one since that was of most interest. 

Great reviews


----------



## supercollider (Feb 2, 2009)

JoeR said:


> This is a very good comparative review that doesn't skimp on the details. If I hadn't already bought a DH2.4, but was considering it -- or any of the boards you discuss -- I think I'd save your review as one of my reference documents.


 Thanks for the words, Joe. I just read some of your other posts and coming from you that means alot.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice review man, I'd be really curious to hear your review on a shorter DH 2.4.


----------

